# Fish Oil for the long race?



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,
This week i have a 300 mile race. As i read from this forum, pigeons need fat to burn on the long race. I thought fish oil might be good for them. Anyone used it, or it it just my idea is wrong?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Never heard of using the fish oils for that...also a long race is generally thought as 500+ miles. A 300, depending on the weather, could be considered a sprint, and no worse than middle distance.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

My dad always gave each bird going to a 500 or 600 mile race,a cod liver oil capsule,the day before shipping....Alamo


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Cod liver oil was a loft staple for years. Now days not so much. HIGH carbs helps on the races. Peanuts. Ect. Fish oil They did use cod liver oil on the feed. But agin we have many things today .


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I know the answer--BUT- do not have a Source.

Give a few of your birds Fish Oil--Post your results -Did it help or harm the birds in the race? Also we will then have a "Source" for the info.
I have tried several oils--But Never tried Exxon 10-W-30 on the pigeon feed.
Maybe I should have tried it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I take Fish oil capsules everyday. They are good for you  I don't see any reason why it would hurt, so go ahead and try it!
Also give them some peanuts. Lots of protien in there. Safflower too! You can also put a tablespoon of honey per gallon in their water. Honey will help protect them from the nasty stuff they may pick up in the crates and it is a slow release form of energy.


I agree, 300 is middle distance. It won't be nearly as hard on the birds as a 500 or 600 miler.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Protein,carbohydrates,and fats,all three are used to fuel the racing pigeon the worst fueling thebird is protein the brake down protien to fuel is hard on the pigeon system and leads to mussle loss which only weakens the bird trying to reach home.With carbohydrates we have a fuel that helps in short races but is used up at a fast rate and not a good fuel for the longer races.Fats on the other hand are the best fuels for long races.Fats have twice calories of either carbohydrates or protein. Keep in mind that calorie are what the bird burns as it races home. ..GEORGE*


----------



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

So fish oil is only fed on the 500-600 miles race? What should i feed my bird for a 300 miles race tomorrow? I am planning to give them Half 15% and half Safflower and rice. Is it sound right?


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

pigeonslover said:


> So fish oil is only fed on the 500-600 miles race? What should i feed my bird for a 300 miles race tomorrow? I am planning to give them Half 15% and half Safflower and rice. Is it sound right?


I would not feed safflower and in its place I would feed corn...


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Feed as normal,but give a little more corn,safflower,and 4 or 5 peanuts per bird....Is it an overnight race,or will the birds be on the truck for two days ?? Alamo


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Always heard giving cocks cod liver oil helps with fertility.


----------

